# Point noir sur l'écran iPad Mini



## jbbosse (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, heureux possesseur d'un ipad mini depuis deux je me suis aperçu qu'au milieu de mon écran, il y avait un superbe petit point noir, j'ai plus l'impression que ce soit une poussiére, qu'un pixel mort. il est tres petit mais une fois que on l'a vus sa derange enormement surtout sur le blanc.
Et depuis c'est le drame  mes yeux ne quittent plus se point noir. 

Pensez vous que ce defaut nessecite un changement et si UPS viens me le changer il en ramene un quand il me prenne le mien ou qu'elle que jours apres ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## LaJague (7 Décembre 2012)

le plus simple est peut etre de poser la question a apple voir ton revendeur ?


----------

